# how to plant Glossostigma elatinoides ??



## dandestroy (Jun 25, 2006)

I have received some Glossostigma elatinoides in a bunch tagged together by a led, like with most plant.

How am I supposed to plant this?


----------



## banderbe (Oct 10, 2005)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ls.php?id=57&category=genus&spec=Glossostigma


----------



## PineyMike (Mar 22, 2006)

Separate the bunch into individual runners. Spread out the runners and push them down into the substrate so that just the leaves are showing. Using tweezers works best. Planting glosso is not fun at all. Be sure only the leaves are above the substrate. If it's not planted right it will not create a carpet but will instead send it's runners out above the substrate or even straight up.


----------

